# Would a "Guardian for Sale" Sticky be useful?



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'll get one started if there's general agreement its worth a shot.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Judging from the lack of response, I would say no. There aren&#8217;t really a lot of people selling or looking for dogs on the forum. Then there&#8217;s the distance problem between Novia Scotia and New Mexico.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Well that's what I gathered at least for the moment. The adoptions thread is fairly active on companion animals hence my post. No matter its set aside for now. Sticky suggestions are always welcome.


----------

